# What color is she + I need bridal makeup ideas



## Cinammonkisses (May 5, 2009)

Ladies please help! I've been running around like a chicken with her head cut off. My cousin has now asked me to do her makeup for her wedding. I have no problem with that (eventhough I'd be much more comfy hiring my MUA friend) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anywho, I need some suggestions on what color my cuz is, and what colors I should use on her for her big day. 

All thoughts/opinions/ideas are welcomed. I really appreciate it ladies!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

I've done many searches for friends on bridal related issues. 
I did a search for WOC and there was a study done on how there are not any black women in bridal magazines hardly.
Bridal magazines seem to think black women don’t get married at Racialicious - the intersection of race and pop culture 

This whole thread could become a huge wealth of information for black brides.

Anyways here are a few videos that might be useful i don't have my speakers hooked up so i couldn't listen:
Wedding Makeup Tips for Black Women | Expert Village Videos


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

Maybe NW50-55 did you try those...I would go get some samples and just try them on her


----------



## Curly1908 (May 5, 2009)

If you want to stick with MAC foundation, I'd recommend NW55.  However, I think MUFE in #90 (Mat Velvet) or #185 (HD) or #48 (Face & Body) would be a better match.

What are her wedding colors?  That would be a good clue as to what colors to use on her.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (May 5, 2009)

The color scheme of the wedding is like a deep fuschia. Very pretty color. Wouldn't that be to much for a bride?


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 5, 2009)

What I did for my sister's wedding is keep everything neutral except for the lips.  I gave my sister dark smokey eyes and she chose deep red lips.  All of the bridesmaids had smokey eyes, but not as dark as the bride.

In your case, I would probably use neutral colors for the eyes and do a bold pink lip on the bride.  I'd probably give the brides maids a light pink or neutral pink lip.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_The color scheme of the wedding is like a deep fuschia. Very pretty color. Wouldn't that be to much for a bride?_

 
You don't match the makeup to the color scheme exactly.  You can do the same color, but a lighter hue or you can do a different color in the same color palette.  I think greens (especially emerald green) go very well with fuschias...so maybe a green eye & a neutral lip & bronzer?  I think that'd be a great look for a summer wedding.

What is her veil, tiara, etc. like?  Is her dress & jewelry simple?

If it's simple, then you can glam up the makeup...but if it's relatively ornate, then I'd go with a more natural face.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 5, 2009)

I'd love to see her with soft neutral eyes and lips, but  sheer rosy, burgundy cheeks.

for eyes, Perhaps something simple, like bronze e/s on the lid. espresso in the crease. and woodwinked on the browbone and tearduct.

I can't really think of a deep enough blush for her skin atm, but I'm sure I've seen one at NARS. Highlight the cheeks with a gold powder.

Then a simple peachy/ gold/ brown lipgloss to finish it off.

:/ what do you think?


----------



## Cinammonkisses (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'd love to see her with soft neutral eyes and lips, but  sheer rosy, burgundy cheeks.

for eyes, Perhaps something simple, like bronze e/s on the lid. espresso in the crease. and woodwinked on the browbone and tearduct.

I can't really think of a deep enough blush for her skin atm, but I'm sure I've seen one at NARS. Highlight the cheeks with a gold powder.

Then a simple peachy/ gold/ brown lipgloss to finish it off.

:/ what do you think?_

 
Thanks! I actually do like it. I was thinking of something similar. The bride is kind of a "keep it simple" kind of girl, so I didn't want anything to dramatic on her.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 6, 2009)

There are plenty of images onlilne of black brides. a few of even her shade 






Just google girl! Also, check out pictures of black actresses at like the oscars and award shows. The big trend right now is perfecting skin so for her you may just want to focus on evening out her skin tone and contouring and highlighting  (like the pic above).. a see a bronzed black beauty.

She's family so it should be easy really as yall can go to sephora or wherever together so you can try to match up her foundation (or tinted moisturizer) and make sure to start practicing her look early once you've seen the dress and errthang..

but according to alot of MUA's, *matching up the make up with the dress is a NO NO*

also check out women of color wedding blogs...

The Savvy Bride


----------



## Cinammonkisses (May 6, 2009)

^Thanks Shug! I am usually the research/google queen but I was clueless on how to search for this sort of thing. Now I'm off to do more research!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 9, 2009)

you might have to mix foundations as well

check these out

YouTube - IMAN COSMETICS Foundation & Powder Makeover-Video 5

YouTube - Airbrush Wedding Makeup for Dark Skin by Jane B.

YouTube - BE-YOU-TIFIED Episode 2 with Eve Pearl & Koren


----------

